# Where can I buy a banjo bolt for my truck?



## reznik (Nov 12, 2009)

I am having extreme difficulty finding a banjo bolt (for rear/center brake hose) on my 94 Nissan D21 4x4. I searched Google and all that's pops up is banjo bolts for motorcycles. Can anyone point me in the right direction? The old one was so rusted and frail that is broke when I tried taking it off. Please help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i probably have but i do not know what u r talikng about..

so send me a pic of it and i will do my best to find u one..


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

I have my old ones from an x-trail, as I just upgraded to SS lines. you need to post the specs: diam, length, thread pitch.


----------



## reznik (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I can't really take a picture of the banjo bolt itself (considering part of it's still broken off and "stuck" in the truck) but it's basically a bolt with a hole in the center of the thread so the brake fluid can flow through it while it holds the brake hose in place. Here's a stock photo of what it looks like though.








My only problem is, I don't know what the right size bolt is required for my truck. Again, it's for the brake hose of a 94 Nissan D21. Hope that helps.

EDIT: I'll go out here in just a minute and try to measure the bolt to the best of my abilities.


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

All banjo bolts look like that.....

Take it down to autozone and have them measure the thread pitch. then measure the shank size and length.

Then either buy one at autozone, give Zane all the info you have (and let him know what size the head is), or go to the dealer and tell them which banjo bolt it is and they can order it.


----------



## reznik (Nov 12, 2009)

Of course.. all of them look like that. Relatively. But I did take the broken piece I had down to Advance Auto Parts and he didn't have any in stock and couldn't order any from inventory. Thus, useless. I'm just going to a junkyard today and solving my problem that way. I'm sure they have a truck the same year as mine somewhere. Thanks anyways.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

their about $4 at a dealership, unless your trying to find it cheaper


----------



## reznik (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, to finalize this thread, I found a replacement for it at a local junkyard. Which is where I think I will go from now on to get parts for my snazzy little junker. The guy didn't charge me for it, so it beats going anywhere else. Thanks for all the help and opinions.


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

The best solution! Nice find.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just luv the jy....


----------

